

Interview Ari Lerner about AngularJS, FullStack and Book Writing - yehanyin
http://yedingding.com/2014/05/06/teahour-51-angular-with-ari-lerner.html

======
AdrianRossouw
I collected all the various definitions of full-stack i could find online.
it's basically meaningless.

[http://wayfinder.co/pathways/535e46a318fbce1100cf7f2a/the-
va...](http://wayfinder.co/pathways/535e46a318fbce1100cf7f2a/the-various-
definitions-of-full-stack)

~~~
camus2
It's basically recruiters saying "I want a candidate that can write a js app
on the client,the html,the css, and can write all the server side code for
it,manage the server,the deployment,the db, lead a team and do project
management, all at the same time..." which of course is impossible.

Thankfully recruiting never is about what's possible... especially when it
comes to the salary that should go with the "fullstack" requirement...

Now devs calling themself "fullstack" is another story...

~~~
AdrianRossouw
You'd be amazed how much of that running an active open source project
prepares you for.

Other than myself, I know a couple of dozen developers who can comfortably
refer to themselves as full-stack.

But those people are never going to even talk to recruiters.

------
orjan
OT: for a second, I thought there was a smudge on my screen.

[http://unicodelookup.com/#、/1](http://unicodelookup.com/#、/1)

~~~
yehanyin
Thank you. Sorry I mess that.

